# New AKC Agility Title-Triple Q (and mixed breeds)



## MaggieRoseLee

The TQ has NOTHING to do with the MACH. The MACH is still the same. The TQ more closely resembles the VCD (versatile companion dog) type titles and shows the versatility, accuracy and consistency of an agility dog in working both close and distant at speed in relation to the handler.

From the AKC Board Minutes for July. http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0709.pdf page 5, also see p. 13.

Chapter 9, AKC Regulations for Agility Trials, to add a new advanced title past the Master FAST title. The new title will be called Triple Q Excellent (TQX). In addition, the regulations correct the Titles chart to show the right number of Qs required for the MXF and MFP tiles. Complete regulation changes are attached as Appendix B. New wording is as follows:

Chapter 9.
Triple Q Excellent = TQX

Requires the XF title. In order to acquire the Triple Q Excellent Title, a dog must receive 10 triple qualifying scores obtained from the Excellent B Standard Agility Class, the Excellent B Jumpers With Weaves Agility Class and the Excellent B FAST Agility Class on the same day.

Triple Q Excellent Preferred = TQXP

Requires the XFP title. In order to acquire the Triple Q Excellent Preferred Title, a dog must receive 10 triple qualifying scores from the Excellent B Standard Preferred Agility Class, the Excellent B Jumpers With Weaves Preferred Agility Class and the Excellent B FAST Preferred Agility Class on the same day.

Also....

MXF & MFP is 10 Q's in the Excellent FAST Class.

http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm?page=2 page with explanation for requirements of all AKC titles

Also.... http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0709.pdf on p. 4.

Additions to Obedience Regulations, Rally Regulations and Regulations for Agility Trials to permit Mixed-Breed Dogs In Competition.

The Board reviewed the changes required to the regulations of the Companion Event sports (obedience, rally and agility) in order to permit Mixed Breeds to compete in separate classes and earn separate titles. These changes are attached as Appendix D. Following a motion by Mr. Ashby, seconded by Mrs. Strand, it was VOTED (unanimously) to consider the matter at this meeting, waiving the usual prior notice requirements. Following a motion by Mr. Ashby, seconded by Mrs. Strand, it was VOTED to adopt these amendments, effective April 1, 2010 with the Regulations published online.

Gail Storm
American Kennel Club
Sr. Agility Field Representative
10121 N. Henderson Rd.
Orangeville, IL 61060-9618
815-745-4144
[email protected]
http://www.akc.org/events/agility/


----------



## Divvie2004

TQX - I'm wondering if previously earned TQ's will count toward this title. It is certainly possible some people have already met the requiremnets for the TQX. I would have 2 legs if previously earned runs will count.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

My understanding is this WILL be taking into consideration any Triple Q's you already may have.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*HEY Bretta got the Triple Q Title!*

Just received it in the mail from AKC, she got her Triple Q Title! 10 TRIPLE Q's with Ex JWW, Standard and FAST at the same trial in the same day. 

We have a heck of a time getting the Double Q's but when we get one we also do well in FAST for the day! 

So proud of my Bretta Lee!


----------



## sagelfn

:toasting: Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Samba

:groovy:wooohoooo!


----------



## Miss Molly May

That is so awsome!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## TaraM1285

Congratulations!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Andaka

Way to go!!!!!


----------



## G-burg

Way to go Jenn and Bretta Lee!! You gals are on a roll!!

:toasting:


----------

